# Upgrading from CS4 to CS6; anything to worry about with LR4.2?



## Bob_B (Nov 14, 2012)

Are there any known issues caused by installing Adobe's CS6 suite after a previous installation of CS4 and LR4.2 (both of which run flawlessly)?

Bob


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 14, 2012)

Couple of things to watch out for:

1. If you are planning to uninstall CS4, it's probably better that you do that BEFORE installing CS6....there have been many instances where the older version was uninstalled AFTER the latest version was installed, and that caused the link between LR and CS6 to be broken. That required a further re-install of CS6 to fix. 

2. Once you have installed CS6, make sure you do the "Check for Updates" to make sure you get the latest version of ACR in order to have full compatibility between LR and Photoshop.


----------



## Bob_B (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Jim,
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Bob_B (Nov 19, 2012)

Just a quick note to say I upgraded CS4 to CS6 yesterday, leaving CS4 in place. No problem. No issues. I haven't had much time to explore, but LR4.2 recognized the CS6 upgrade without incident. All is well with the world.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 19, 2012)

That's how I would have expected it to work.....it's uninstalling CS4 in the future that could lead to problems.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Nov 20, 2012)

And welcome to the world of Photoshop Cs6. It totally rocks.


----------

